# in sachen flow neue wege gehen.



## maritim (10. Sep. 2010)

ich gönne dem thema mal einen eigenen fred.

es es gibt ja die übliche faustregel von der umwälzung beim koiteich.
die übliche faustformel ist, das der teich jede stunde oder mindesten alle zwei stunden umgewälzt werden sollte.

ich bin der meinung, das die umwälzung auch ruhig höher sein kann, aber nicht die volle menge durch den biologischen teil vom filter gejagt werden sollte.

eine hohe umwälzung hat den vorteil , das sich nichts an schmodder im teich absetzen kann...... aber wo steht eigentlich eingemeißelt, das der komplette flow durch den biologischen teil vom filter gejagt werden muss?

meiner meinung nach muss man den kompletten teich und filter als eine biologische filtereinheit sehen.... je mehr an schmodder rausgezogen wird um so unbeschwerter können auch die bakterien im teich arbeiten.

ich stelle hier ein zitat von mir, aus dem beitrag zur diskussion.
in dem zitat ist der vliesfilter nur ein nebenkriegsschauplatz , weil es auch ein spaltsieb oder ein anderer vorfilter sein könnte!



maritim schrieb:


> optimal gestallten sie einige versuche, die von vliesfilterfreunden aus der vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft gemacht wurden.
> 
> der teich wird 1 x pro stunde durch ein spaltsieb gejagt und das wasser geht dann direkt wieder in den teich.
> über eine zweite schiene geht das teichwasser direkt über eine pumpe in den vliesfilter und dann in den biologischen teil. hier wird in etwa die hälfte vom teichvolumen umgewälzt.
> ...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: in sachen flow neue wege gehen.*

Hi Peter,
bei braucht es ca. 2 Stunden bis das Wasser Theoretisch durch den Filter ist, und es geht alles durch den Bio-Filter.
Machen wir uns nichts vor, man wird nie den kompletten Teichinhalt durch den Filter bekommen, es wird immer Ecken geben an denen das Wasser eher steht als dauerhaft Strömt.


----------



## maritim (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: in sachen flow neue wege gehen.*

hallo uwe,

ich bin einfach der meinung, das man sich abgewöhnen muss, immer alles als filter zubezeichnen.

es muss zwischen vorfilterung und biologischer filterung eine klare trennung geben, was an durchflussmenge benötigt wird.

splitten wir einfach mal die zwei punkte auf.

wieviel flow braucht ein vernünftig ausgelegter biofilter , das er das nitrit und ammoniak  vom teich abbaut? und mit welchen flow arbeitet der biologische teil am besten?

wie flow wird benötigt, das der vorfilter in kurzer zeit den groben schmodder aus dem teich holt, der sich bei zu wenig flow im teich absetzt?

nun gehen wir mal von einer gepumpten version aus, wo der komplette fow mühevoll in den höher gelegen vorfilter gepumpt wird und anschließend komplette durch den biofilter gejagt wird.
wäre es hier zb. nicht sinnvoller, das ein spaltsieb tiefer sitzt und ein anderes spaltsieb über dem biofilter sitzt.
so würde man bei gleicher pumpenleistung den flow von der vorabscheidung fast verdoppeln , wenn nur die hälfte der durchflussmenge über den biofilter geht.


----------



## Digicat (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: in sachen flow neue wege gehen.*

Servus Peter

Genau so wie du es "Skizziert" hast habe ich vor meinen Koi/Schwimmteich zu filtern ....

 

Statt des TF bin ich jetzt bei einem VF gelandet .... danach kommt eine Sammel/Abzweigkammer wo eine 20.000 Optimax zurück in den Teich pumpt >
Von der Sammel/Abzweigkammer geht ein zweiter Strang in den Biofilter am Ende dann eine 10.000 Optimax die auch zurück in den Teich pumpt ...

Es gehen dann 30.000 durch den VF davon 10.000 in den Biofilter und 20.000 "leer" in den Teich als Strömung zurück.

Der Flow läßt sich im Biofilter durch eine weitere Pumpe noch erhöhen, die eventuell einen angedachten Pflanzenfilter + Bachlauf speist .... das wird dann die Zukunft zeigen


----------



## fbr (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: in sachen flow neue wege gehen.*

Hallo Uwe,


> Machen wir uns nichts vor, man wird nie den kompletten Teichinhalt durch den Filter bekommen, es wird immer Ecken geben an denen das Wasser eher steht als dauerhaft Strömt.


Diese Erfahrung habe ich auch schon gemacht!
Wenig Flow im Teich = wenig Vliesverbrauch (1,8 Meter in 24h)
Nur mal mit der Bodenbürste über den Teichgrund streichen oder wie Du mal mit den Flossen schwimmen gehen und schon schon läuft das mehrfache durch.
Was bedeutet das man regelmäßigen oder zeitweisen Flow in Bodennähe benötigt um den Schmodder aus dem Teich zu bekommen. Ob der Schmodder dann durch einen SIFI läuft und wieder zurück in den Teich um danach im Vliesser zu landen ist eine reine Kostenfrage bezüglich Vlies. Genau so gut kann man den Schmodder mit einer Pumpe gleich in den Kanal befördern wenn man Hand anlegen möchte. 
Wenn es komfortabler gehen soll Rohrpumpe in den Teich und mit einer Zeitschaltuhr kurzzeitig betreiben. Das ist das was ich als nächstes probieren werde überlege nur noch mit wie viel Flow ich mir eine besorge. Die Position um die Pumpe mal nach links und am nächsten oder übernächsten Tag nach rechts strömen zu lassen muss ich dann nur noch ausprobieren.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: in sachen flow neue wege gehen.*

Also ich denke, dass man da keine so grundsätzliche Faustformel aufstellen kann,
die einzig auf der Umwälzrate beruht:
Da wird doch wohl auch eine Rolle spielen, 
wie hoch der Besatz an Tieren ist (genauer eigentlich: wieviel gefüttert wird) und wie groß der Teich ist, 
oder soll ich etwa meine 250 m³ mit 5 Stk. 1 kg-Karauschen auch 1 mal pro Stunde durch den Filter jagen?
Dafür bräuchte ich ein Kleinkraftwerk, hab aber auch schon über eine windbetriebene Strömungspumpe nachgedacht.

Die Idee NICHT die gesamte Pumpenleistung durch alle Filterstufen zu jagen,
gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut, ermöglicht sie doch ein komplexeres Design,
das den Bedürfnissen und Möglichkeiten besser angepasst werden kann
und auch flexibler modifiziert werden kann.
Wir haben diese Strategie mit erfolg bei Großaquarien eingesetzt.

Ich betreibe einen Naturteich mit einem Minimum an Technik (sie wächst langsam)
und nicht zuletzt, da ich gerne eine Oberflächenströmung habe (unterstützt den Skimmer)
und eine sehr leistungsfähige Luftpumpe (Becker) zum Antrieb meiner Mammutpumpen benutze,
drängt sich diese Vorgangsweise geradezu auf.
Dabei habe ich die Vorgabe, keine Tiere zu zerhäckseln oder dauerhaft dem Teich zu entfernen.
So fördert die Skimmerpumpe in einen Gröbst-Filter, der nur dazu dient, abgeskimmtes Laub zu fangen,
die Strömungspumpe ist gar nicht mit einem Filter verbunden
und ein Siebfilter* (80 µm) mit geringer Literleistung ist in Bau
- alles separate Kreise.

Das Plankton, das sich in letzterem fängt, wird an Aquarienfische verfüttert;
alle anderen Kreise passieren selbst große __ Frösche (sollte einer so unvorsichtig sein) völlig unverletzt.


----------



## Wuzzel (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: in sachen flow neue wege gehen.*

Klar das was Du vorhast ist absolut richtig. 

Wenn man das ganze als Fabrik sieht und die Bakterien sind die Fliessbandarbeiter die einen Rohling bearbeiten müssen, dann werden die auch nicht mehr Rohlinge bearbeiten können wenn man die doppelte Menge aufs Band legt. Im Gegenteil, wenn das Band zu schnell läuft werden die AArbeiter nicht schneller sondern machen vielleicht sogar fehler. 

Fazit: Im Biofilter muss das Wasser ne Weile sein, damit die Bakterien auch arbeiten können. Zu viel Flow schadet hier eher als das er nützt. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## sascha73 (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: in sachen flow neue wege gehen.*

Da sind alles denkansätze die ja eigentlich nicht neu sind , im TF Bereich werden viele 

Anlgen so verbaut das alles druch den Tf geht und dann nur ein Teil durch die Biologie , der Rest direkt und 

gezielt in den Teich zurück , was ich selbst auch nicht schlecht finde.



Beim VF ist das schwieriger da der verbrauch an den Flow gekoppelt ist , einen Käufer eines VF 

zu vermitteln das er sich zu einem der besten Filter die käuflich sind noch ein Spaltsieb kaufen soll

dürfte sehr schwer sein....... 

hat man vom alten system einen Spalt übrig und benötigt das geld vom Verkauf nicht ist das sicher

eine gute Idee.


Insgesamt bin ich ja ein absoltuer klarwasser fetischist  und bin davon überzeug das man 

auch mit den normalen faustformel, hochwertigen Vließstoffen  und gezielten Strömungen *oder* per

 Zeitschaltuhr gesteuerten Pumpen  das so hinbekommt das das Ergebnis nah an der Perfektion ist.


----------



## maritim (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: in sachen flow neue wege gehen.*

hallo sascha,

trommel und vliesfilter müssen auf den teich bzw. gewünschten flow ausgelegt sein.
dann gibt es auch bei beiden systemen keine böse überraschung.
ein zu klein ausgelegter trommelfilter kommt aus dem spülen nicht mehr raus und beim vliesfilter ist der vliesverbrauch zu hoch, wenn die systeme zu klein ausgelegt wurden.

mein kleiner eco ist zb. auf 8000 l die stunde ausgelegt...... wenn ich 16000l durchjagen möchte, dann geht die sache in die hose.
entweder kaufe ich mir einen größeren vliesfilter, oder ich arbeite mit einer zweiten linie, wo ein spaltsieb betrieben wird.

das gleiche spiel hast du auch bei einem trommel filter!
wenn der trommelfilter auf 30000l die stunde ausgelegt ist und plötzlich 60000l durchgejagt werden sollen, dann geht die sache auch in die hose.
entweder ist ein größerer trommelfilter angesagt oder man arbeitet mit einem spaltsieb als zweite linie.

in dem beitrag geht es auch nicht um trommel oder vliesfilter, sondern um den optimalen flow der beim teich über die vorabscheidung und dem biologischen filter laufen sollte. 
hier spielt es erstmal keine rolle ob mit sifi , sprifi, spaltsieb, trommelfilter vliesfilter usw. gearbeitet wird.


----------



## maritim (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: in sachen flow neue wege gehen.*



fbr schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> habt ihr eine Flowpumpe in Verwendung welche den Schmodder regelmäßig aufwühlt oder ohne nur natürlichen Flow durch Einläufe oder Quellsteine,.....?





hallo franz,


der einlauf wurde so angeordnet, damit sich das wasser im kreis dreht.
so sammelt sich der schmodder in der mitte vom teich, wo die pumpe den dreck ansaugen kann.


für das kommende jahr ist geplant, das der teich 1,5 mal pro stunde durch den vorfliter geht. 
dann gehen 6000l durch den vliesfilter und nochmal 10000l durch ein separates spaltsieb.
der biologische teil vom filter der nach dem vliesfilter kommt,  wird mit  6000l angefahren.


----------

